# Kal - help?



## eph851 (Mar 27, 2006)

Kal,
Can you please check your private messages?
thanks,
C and C


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you try email?
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=308


----------

